# salón del pueblo



## irene.acler

Hola a todos 

Se está hablando de una familia que se dedica al circo. Aquí va mi frase:

_Para no oxidarse, algún domingo, de tarde en tarde, desempolvan su función en el *salón del pueblo*, que es donde guardan los intrumentos._

Estoy un poco confundida con lo del "salón del pueblo". He mirado en el DRAE, y pone, entre otras cosas, dos acepciones que me han llamado la atención:

*4.* Pieza de grandes dimensiones donde celebra sus juntas una corporación. _Salón de actos._ _Salón de sesiones._
*5. *En algunas ciudades, parque o paseo público.

Pero no entiendo. Porque no creo que esa familia guarde sus instrumentos en un parque o paseo público, no tiene mucho sentido. 
Además, más adelante, el texto repite esa palabra. Otro contexto, aquí os lo pongo: 

_Los ingresos los completan con las chapuzas que hace el mecánico, como por ejemplo, el arreglo del reloj de la iglesia, que ahora tiene desarmado por completo en el proprio *salón del pueblo*._

Me parece casi claro que no se trata de un lugar abierto, ¿o me equivoco?
¿Alguien sabe qué es y cómo se podría traducir al italiano?

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## mimmi

¿No será un salón que se encuentra en el salón del Ayuntamiento o de algún edificio público y por eso "del pueblo?

No, no entiendo, si es una familia que se dedica al circo..


----------



## irene.acler

Eh, la verdad es que no sé, porque el texto no especifica nada, uffi.


----------



## Anita_María

Si, se inclina más por la definición número 4 que tú tienes.
"Salón del pueblo" hace referencia como a un lugar muy usado acá y es un salón social, que usado para reuniones sociales de un grupo. Así por ejemplo hay salones sociales en unidades residenciales, en los pueblos, en alguna institución educativa. Evidentemente no es el parque del pueblo, es sólo un salón comunitario para el uso de todos... Así te queda más fácil buscarle el símil en italiano?


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, entiendo Anita, gracias por la explicación. Pero es que en italiano literalmente sería "salone del paese" y para mí no tiene mucho sentido. Diría algo como dice mimmi, una sala del Ayuntamiento por ejemplo, no sé.


----------



## cunegonda

Hola!
Igual es la "sala consiliare" o "aula consiliare" si es del ayuntamiento o bien podría ser la "sala parrocchiale" en la iglesia del pueblo o algo así.
Qué os parece?


----------



## Neuromante

El problema me parece que viene por las "costumbres" italianas. Anita tiene razón en lo que dice, pero no se puede aplicar por un motivo histórico.
El salón del pueblo se ha visto sustituido por la "*casa del popolo"* del partido comunista o por el saló parroquial (Llevo un rato uintentando recordar como se dice en italiano, y ni recurriendo a Celentano lo logro- En Azurro lo llama *oratorio*, pero no es esa la palabra)

En cualquier caso, se refiere a eso, unas instalaciones que pertenecena la comunidad, con una taberna, un salón para que jueguen a las cartas, refugiarse en caso de necesidad, decidir quemar a la bruja de bosque, las cosas que un grupo de personas pueden querer hacer juntos


----------



## irene.acler

Pues, por la descripción que haces, Neuromante, sería una especie de "oratorio". 
¿O algo como un "círculo" por ejemplo?


----------



## mimmi

Si Irene, è vero, si chiamava il Circolo, e c'era nei paesi, soprattutto nel Sud Italia (o almeno così credo, perchè io andavo in Sicilia e nel paese dei miei c'era il circolo) e si ballava, gli uomini giocavano a biliardo..

Può andar bene?

Ciao,


Mimmi


----------



## Neuromante

¿Lo dices por lo quemar brujas?

Circulo...
¿Esos lugares no son solo para socios? Sí es así no sirve, pero en caso contrario va perfecto, un poco demasiado "elegante" y de ciudad, pero vendría a funcionar.


----------



## irene.acler

Uhm, sí, efectivamente el "circulo" es para socios, que yo sepa. ¿Pero igual existen también círculos públicos? No tengo ni idea.


----------



## cunegonda

En qué fecha fue escrito el libro o lo que sea? Y, sobre todo, qué tipo de pueblo es? porque repito puede referirse a una "sala consiliare"  o "sala comunale" "sala di riunioni del paese" o sea del ayuntamiento que no se usa, por ejemplo, o yo qué sé… y que corresponde al n. 4 del RAE. Cfr. también el 2b y 2c del De Mauro.
Absolutamente no "circolo" que sería "club" o en los pueblos: "casino"(cfr. traducción de La Regenta, p.ej.) ni muucho menos "oratorio" porque esta última se refiere sí al lugar (p¡arroquia) pero sobre todo a las actividades que se hacen… (cfr. Azzurro de Celentano)


----------



## irene.acler

El libro fue escrito en 1984. El que se describe es un pueblecito en la provincia de Soria: se trata de un pueblo pequeño, casi abandonado. No sé proporciona más información al respecto.


----------



## Neuromante

El problema es el que yo digo:
U oratorio o casa del popolo. En Italia esos lugares son, por motivos político/histórico/sociales/culturales, los que desempeñan la función del salón del pueblo, y ambos tienen connotaciones que los hacen imposibles.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Uhm, sí, efectivamente el "circulo" es para socios, que yo sepa. ¿Pero igual existen también círculos públicos? No tengo ni idea.


 
Irenita, 3a e 3b
http://www.wordreference.com/it/definition/frames.asp?it=circolo

gatogab


----------

